# Post up your head units



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

I have an Alpine CDE-7853 in my daily


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

I have a JVC KD-G700


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

DEHp6600


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

sony. the cd player just stopped working after having it for 3+ years.... so i dont knock on sony, cause this has worked perfect for me!


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of Sony but it's cool.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Alpine 8103 with Nav,PS2,DVD :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

pioneer 860mp

AWESOME unit


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=72125]
[attachmentid=72126]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Pioneer Premier 930. ($810.00 retail, i paid 250! lol)


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

where can you get info on the 930?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 8 2004, 11:49 PM
> *where can you get info on the 930?
> [snapback]2488234[/snapback]​*


what info you need and i'll tell ya...  

check pioneers website...they may have some info


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Dec 8 2004, 05:33 PM
> *Alpine 8103 with Nav,PS2,DVD  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2487624[/snapback]​*



nice, I love Alpine .


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

pioneer doesnt even have it listed..

i would like to know specs...compared to my 860mp and also a price i may find it at....i was gonna get another 860mp for my car...but always okay with a newer pioneer...cuz this pioneer swept me off my feet, and I won't be goin back to Alpine, or eclipse :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 9 2004, 01:15 AM
> *pioneer doesnt even have it listed..
> 
> i would like to know specs...compared to my 860mp and also a price i may find it at....i was gonna get another 860mp for my car...but always okay with a newer pioneer...cuz this pioneer swept me off my feet, and I won't be goin back to Alpine, or eclipse  :0
> [snapback]2488494[/snapback]​*


you'll have to search the older models for it..

*The kingpin of Premier?s powered single-CD players, the P930 exclusively features built-in Digital Signal Processing (DSP) for cleaner, more accurate reproduction, plus a 13-band Easy EQ capability for fine-tuning your music. 50 Watts of power x 4 are yours to command, as are a motorized face, steering wheel remote, and Soft-Key Operation, which displays function-button names as graphics on the bright Organic EL screen for better usability. Plus: it?s XM Radio ready and carries the Premier two-year warranty.*

Motorized Full Flap DFS with MCD Control 
MOSFET 50Wx4 
Easy EQ 
13-Band EQ 
Advanced Organic EL Display with Soft-Key Operation 
XM Ready 
BBE Signal Processing 
Listening Position Selector 
Rotary (Pop-Up) Volume 
3 Hi-Volt (6.5V) Preouts 
Supertuner III 
Steering Wheel Remote 
MCD Text 
2-Way Crossover 
Disc Title Memory 
Voice Command Capability 
Premier 2-Year Warranty


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

actually i think the 860 is better simply because it's newer and has the new features...the 930 is like 2 years old.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's what I got 

JVC KD-AR400

[attachmentid=72258]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Pioneer AVIC-N1
[attachmentid=72287]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

This it what I have for the 64 :biggrin:

[attachmentid=72288]


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 9 2004, 05:10 AM
> *Pioneer AVIC-N1
> [attachmentid=72287]
> [snapback]2488885[/snapback]​*



nice


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

my cadillac has alpine 9825 i like em simple...eazy e approved


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

My ALPINE 7998


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

DEH-P3600


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

i have th3e kenwood KDC-X959 CD


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

NO pix??


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

panasonic 602u


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Game_@Dec 14 2004, 03:21 PM
> *NO pix??
> [snapback]2506413[/snapback]​*


heres one from the website


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

kewl.


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Dec 8 2004, 07:53 PM
> *sony. the cd player just stopped working after having it for 3+ years.... so i dont knock on sony, cause this has worked perfect for me!
> [snapback]2487515[/snapback]​*


didnt know u had a FWD caddy :thumbsup: post mine later my deck aint nuttin great to look at but it works :biggrin:


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)




----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

TTT


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

alpine...

im too lazy to walk to the car so here is the box :biggrin:


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

my alpine


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

it had to be cent in cause i totaled my last and fried the deck. but ill have it in 2 to 8 weeks.


----------



## zben504 (Jan 6, 2005)

This is the alpine deck in my caddy.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

Pioneer Premier DEH-P960MP


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz_@Jan 7 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Pioneer Premier DEH-P960MP
> 
> 
> ...



i had one of those, but mine wasnt full color screen like that. that one has the aux input on the front that cool pioneer didnt change it much since last years version


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

old


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 8 2004, 05:56 PM
> *Pioneer Premier 930. ($810.00 retail, i paid 250! lol)
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same one i paid 150 hahahaha!


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

in the daily


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

This thread is SO last year... :uh: 

Hell, the topic starter hasn't been active since January 3rd...


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 8 2005, 02:40 AM
> *This thread is SO last year...  :uh:
> 
> Hell, the topic starter hasn't been active since January 3rd...
> [snapback]3110572[/snapback]​*


delete it then


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SD*ANGELA*CALI_@May 7 2005, 09:22 PM
> *i  have the same one i paid 150 hahahaha!
> [snapback]3109897[/snapback]​*


difference is..i bought mine brand new 4-5 yrs ago...


----------



## sn33z33 (Mar 10, 2005)

mine. havnt installed it yet. 
[attachmentid=172871]


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sn33z33_@May 19 2005, 10:43 PM
> *mine. havnt installed it yet.
> [attachmentid=172871]
> [snapback]3161666[/snapback]​*


what namebrand is it? never seen it before...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

all he did was place a skin over a $100 cd reciever...

good idea tho...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@May 20 2005, 09:16 AM
> *all he did was place a skin over a $100 cd reciever...
> 
> good idea tho...
> ...


either way, i haven't seen a hu that looked like that, even without that skin.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

true


----------



## sn33z33 (Mar 10, 2005)

:roflmao: $100? try $260. its the jvc ar600. the face is fully changeble.

[attachmentid=173231]

[attachmentid=173232]


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

JVC even worse.........


----------



## sn33z33 (Mar 10, 2005)

i only bought the jvc unit for the fact that you can customize the face. anyways its for my trike. i got the Pioneer DEH-P7700MP in the ride.

[attachmentid=173254]


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@May 20 2005, 02:53 PM
> *JVC even worse.........
> [snapback]3164243[/snapback]​*


heh, its better than sony.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres mine...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 20 2005, 04:12 PM
> *heres mine...
> 
> 
> ...


almost looks like my brothers pioneer.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 20 2005, 06:12 PM
> *heh, its better than sony.
> [snapback]3164526[/snapback]​*



oooooooooooo shut cho mouf...


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

this is mine


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

lets try this


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

sorry fuckin up its eairly


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

WOULD U RECOMMEND ME PUTTIN A CD/DVD PLAYER WITH A POP OUT SCREEN ON A 1986 CUTLASS WITH A CENTER CONSOLE. IM THINKING ABOUT IT BUT IM THINKIN IT WONT FIT AND THAT ITS TOOO LOW TO ACTUALLY SEE .


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

eh, screens can be angled, you can put whatever you want in that car, if you have to, you can relocate your climate controls, if they are anything like a 85 caprice, and put your stereo where the climate controls are...


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@May 25 2005, 03:24 PM
> *WOULD U RECOMMEND ME PUTTIN A CD/DVD PLAYER WITH A POP OUT SCREEN ON A 1986 CUTLASS WITH A CENTER CONSOLE. IM THINKING ABOUT IT BUT IM THINKIN IT WONT FIT AND THAT ITS TOOO LOW TO ACTUALLY SEE .
> [snapback]3181962[/snapback]​*


Try using this.


----------



## bahaman (Jul 26, 2004)

have the 7700 in my car


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bahaman_@May 25 2005, 09:48 PM
> *have the 7700 in my car
> [snapback]3183362[/snapback]​*












Kinda bulky, don't ya think? :dunno:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 25 2005, 07:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he's been whatcing pimp my ride a lil tooo much....lol


----------



## atx73 (May 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=176797]


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Just gotta love a noob that makes his first post something really ignorant like this...

The topic title is: "Post up your head units"

:uh: Yeah, so I'll just post a picture of a car here... :uh:

Should have taken a picture of this instaed...

[attachmentid=176868]


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@May 25 2005, 12:24 PM
> *WOULD U RECOMMEND ME PUTTIN A CD/DVD PLAYER WITH A POP OUT SCREEN ON A 1986 CUTLASS WITH A CENTER CONSOLE. IM THINKING ABOUT IT BUT IM THINKIN IT WONT FIT AND THAT ITS TOOO LOW TO ACTUALLY SEE .
> [snapback]3181962[/snapback]​*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@May 26 2005, 07:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3182998


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@May 26 2005, 07:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


day late and 2 dolla's short :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

apline


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 26 2005, 04:38 PM
> *Just gotta love a noob that makes his first post something really ignorant like this...
> 
> The topic title is: "Post up your head units"
> ...


be funny if it turned around and it was a guy....lol j/p


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

Alpine 7995


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

mine...
[attachmentid=179731]



Cant fuck with the sparkomatic bitches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@May 31 2005, 01:22 PM
> *mine...
> [attachmentid=179731]
> Cant fuck with the sparkomatic bitches!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3204497[/snapback]​*


Integrated 5 band EQ is da shiznit! 
Auto-reverse is so gangsta... :worship:


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

yea you fools dont know quality when you see it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

:0 
oh shit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW
:biggrin:


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a Panasonic CQ-C5110U


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i don't have any snaps of it yet, but i just bought this 2 days ago 
http://www.cardomain.com/item/PANCQC5301U?vq_id=none


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

kenwood 911 w siriius,surround processor w center channel


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

4got the pix


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

how do i erase this f up pix


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

you know where you pressed to "attach this image"

there should be a button in that same general area to "remove this image"


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Jun 28 2005, 02:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hu, poor excuse for an ss


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

DOES ALL THAT BILLETT COME ON A 93 BIG BODY


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jun 28 2005, 06:06 PM
> *DOES ALL THAT BILLETT COME ON A 93 BIG BODY
> [snapback]3334649[/snapback]​*


um, thats a 2000 or newer pos impala.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jun 28 2005, 06:06 PM
> *DOES ALL THAT BILLETT COME ON A 93 BIG BODY
> [snapback]3334649[/snapback]​*


Clearly in an Impala SS big body, limited to production runs in 95 and 96.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I got board on Sunday night, so I installed a flip out TV


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 28 2005, 07:49 PM
> *um, thats a 2000 or newer pos impala.
> [snapback]3334886[/snapback]​*


 :twak:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 28 2005, 07:25 PM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3335034[/snapback]​*


did i strike a nerve?
come on, a front wheel drive ss? please, gm is getting desperate


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 28 2005, 09:42 PM
> *did i strike a nerve?
> come on, a front wheel drive ss? please, gm is getting desperate
> [snapback]3335449[/snapback]​*


that's NOT a 2000+ you nerd...geez you know NOTHING


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## canyouhandlelife (Jun 26, 2003)

alpine.. and master shake!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

this is my pioneer deh-3400 [attachmentid=204349]


----------



## Turbo1dr (Jul 3, 2005)

This is the $h!T...

Pioneer AVH-P7500DVD 5.1 Surround with optional AVIC-88 Navigation and optional XM Satellite Radio installed in a 78 Malibu with Buick GN dash.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i could care less about the hu, that electronic touch climate control looks awesome as hell, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

No kenwoods??


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 3 2005, 07:45 PM
> *No kenwoods??
> [snapback]3358173[/snapback]​*


guess not, not that many people have seen this topic yet.


----------



## Turbo1dr (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 3 2005, 04:34 PM
> *i could care less about the hu, that electronic touch climate control looks awesome as hell, never seen anything like it.
> [snapback]3357902[/snapback]​*



It was installed on the 84 to 86 Buick Regals as an option. In 87 it wasn't available.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Turbo1dr_@Jul 4 2005, 10:00 PM
> *It was installed on the 84 to 86 Buick Regals as an option. In 87 it wasn't available.
> [snapback]3363241[/snapback]​*


that's tight, i'm gonna have to look for that, looks pimp as hell.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

eciplse 8012


----------



## bahaman (Jul 26, 2004)

my new player not put in yet


----------



## bahaman (Jul 26, 2004)

my new player not put in yet


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 28 2005, 04:51 PM~3334590
> *nice hu, poor excuse for an ss
> *




thanks for letting me know that my ss is a poor excuse 

glad to know 

had no idea

nice guy 

make you feel good


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 28 2005, 05:49 PM~3334886
> *um, thats a 2000 or newer pos impala.
> *



its a 96 impala

not a 2000 or newer 

your on top of your game i see


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Aug 15 2005, 02:15 PM~3627030
> *its a 96 impala
> 
> not a 2000 or newer
> ...


we already discussed how retarded he is :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2005, 12:20 PM~3627062
> *we already discussed how retarded he is :biggrin:
> *



appreciate you all calling it like it is 

i just happened to read now for 1st time

had to speak up 

thanks though


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

my old Pioneer went to shit  so I bought this at Best Buy the other day, yes I said Best Buy. It looked cool and matched my int.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 15 2005, 11:33 PM~3630331
> *my old Pioneer went to shit  so I bought this at Best Buy the other day, yes I said Best Buy. It looked cool and matched my int.
> 
> 
> ...


Dual to da def... :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 15 2005, 09:34 PM~3630337
> *Dual to da def...  :cheesy:
> *


lol, I know I know. Clown if you want to :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 15 2005, 11:36 PM~3630347
> *lol, I know I know. Clown if you want to  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

HAHAHA, I just had to say it didn't I.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 15 2005, 11:48 PM~3630416
> *HAHAHA, I just had to say it didn't I.
> *


Indeed... uffin:


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turbo1dr_@Jul 3 2005, 03:10 PM~3357686
> *This is the $h!T...
> 
> Pioneer AVH-P7500DVD 5.1 Surround with optional AVIC-88 Navigation and optional XM Satellite Radio installed in a 78 Malibu with Buick GN dash.
> ...


hey wut r those door panel speaker cover things out of??


----------



## BallinB (Jul 15, 2005)

In my 86 Buick Regal for now


----------

